# [SOLVED] I cannot hear anything



## Zex01 (Mar 13, 2015)

So today I've got this problem and I can't fix it. I can not hear anything and also I've got that red mark in the speaker thingy. When I click it a window pops up and says "identifying problems". Then it closes. I looked online but no help, I've tried to recover the file named printconfig.dll but it didn't do anything. Uninstalled AVG: Nothing. Reinstalled Realtek: Nothing. I tried to open the sound service in the computer Management, it shows error 0x800706cc the end point is duplicate. I am sitting 3 hours here and I have no idea what to do  Somebody help! 

I also can not turn off my computer as it just shows "shutting down" and nothing after that so I have to hard-shutdown it. :nonono:

EDIT: For example FL Studio works as I run it in ASIO Driver. Also openning some files = instant crash for Windows Media Player or when I try to open control panels and I can't even play games on it, so the computer I am using right now is useless :ermm:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I cannot hear anything*

Do a System Restore to the time before AVG sent the printconfig.dll to quarantine.
If that doesn't work, go to Control Panel/Sounds. Highlight the speakers and choose *Configure*. You should be able to right click the device and choose *Enable *to remove the red X. Then choose *Test* to test the sound.


----------



## Zex01 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: I cannot hear anything*

I am trying to do a System Restore (i tried), but it just gives me a "unspecified error". I don't remember it tho. I need to turn off antivirus of some sort. But I am scared because I don't want to waste any more time...


----------



## Gj170 (Mar 14, 2015)

Have you tried a restore in safe mode?


----------



## Zex01 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: I cannot hear anything*

OK fixed it. I wasted my time, did the system restore at the point of 8.3.2015 and turned off Antivirus. I should do that yesterday :facepalm: :banghead: :banghead:

You can lock this topic, or even delete it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I cannot hear anything*

You can mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

